# αφηρωίζω, αφηρωισμός



## nickel (Jan 8, 2011)

Ένα καραλόγιο «Αφηρωίζουσα τηλεόραση» είναι ο τίτλος του σημερινού άρθρου του Παντελή Μπουκάλα στην Καθημερινή και σκεφτόμουνα ότι η λέξη μπορεί να είναι αρχαία, αλλά στα αφτιά των νεοτέρων πιθανότατα κινδυνεύει από το πρόβλημα της δισημίας που συνοδεύει πολλές λέξεις από _απο_-, με πρώτη και καλύτερη την _απόφραξη_.

Πόσοι άραγε γνωρίζουν ότι _αφηρωίζω_ σημαίνει «ανακηρύσσω, καθιερώνω κάποιον ως ήρωα», ενώ η _αποηρωοποίηση_ είναι ο νεολογισμός που καλύπτει την αντίθετη σημασία, όταν κατεβάζεις κάποιον από το βάθρο του ήρωα; Το ΛΝΕΓ δεν περιέχει τον σπάνιο νεολογισμό, αλλά φιλοξενεί τον αρχαϊσμό:
*αφηρωισμός* η αναγνώριση, η ανακήρυξη θνητού ως ήρωα.
*αφηρωισμένος* ο θνητός που έχει ανακηρυχθεί ήρωας, στον οποίο συνήθως αποδίδεται και λατρεία.
Στο LSJ: *αφηρωίζω* canonize as a hero.

Για τους σύγχρονους ήρωες είμαστε πιο επιφυλακτικοί. Το *ηρωοποιώ* (καταχρηστικά _ηρωποιώ_, και *ηρωοποίηση*, καταχρηστικά _ηρωποίηση_) σημαίνει ότι εξυψώνω κάποιον στο επίπεδο του ήρωα, τον κατατάσσω στους ήρωες, «συνήθως χωρίς να διαθέτει τα ανάλογα προσόντα» (ΛΝΕΓ). Το ρήμα αποδίδει το γαλλικό _héroïser_. Στα αγγλικά το _heroize_ δεν είναι τόσο διαδεδομένο όσο το _idolize_ ή το _lionize_.


----------



## Themis (Jan 9, 2011)

Το θέμα του αφηρωισμού δεν μπορούμε ασφαλώς να το κρίνουμε με βάση το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο, όπου τοποθετείται σε τίτλο που αφήνει ερωτηματικά και επεξηγείται αμέσως μετά. Νομίζω πάντως ότι κανείς σύγχρονος Έλληνας δεν θα εννούσε τον αφηρωισμό σαν ηρωοποίηση. Αυτό ενισχύεται από το γεγονός ότι όλα τα κοινά σύνθετα με το "απο-" που έχει μετατραπεί σε "αφ-" προ δασυνομένου σημαίνουν στέρηση και όχι επίταση. Πρώτος και καλύτερος βέβαια ο συναφής με το θέμα αφελληνισμός, αλλά ακολουθούν και τα αφαλάτωση, αφαίμαξη, αφιππεύω, αφοπλίζω, αφυδάτωση, αφυπηρετώ, αφυπνίζω. Και σάμπως έχουμε κάποιον *αποθεϊσμό ή *αποειδωλοποίηση που να σημαίνουν, αντιστοίχως, θεοποίηση και ειδωλοποίηση; Το ΛΝΕΓ πολύ σωστά αναφέρει στην ετυμολογία του "αποθεώνω": "[ΕΤΥΜ. < αρχ. αποθεώ (-όω), αρχική σημ. «θεοποιώ», < απο- + -θεώ < θεός]. Σήμερα άλλο είναι η αποθέωση και άλλο η θεοποίηση. Ο αφηρωισμός, αν θελήσει ποτέ στα σοβαρά να αντικαταστήσει την ηρωοποίηση, θα πρέπει να συνοδεύεται από την παραπομπή: βλ. ζουραρισμός.


----------



## Costas (Jan 9, 2011)

Πάντως η έκφραση αφηρωισμένοι νεκροί/θνητοί είναι κοινότατη σε κείμενα που αφορούν την ελληνική αρχαιότητα.

Ως προς τη σύνθεση με αφ- με τη σημασία της πρόσδοσης (εξ-) και όχι της αφαίρεσης (ξε-) μιας ιδιότητας, υπάρχουν τα αφιέρωση, αφομοίωση, αφοσίωση.

Nickel, το 'καραλόγιο' για ένα λεπτό προσπαθούσα να το κατανοήσω με βάση το 'ιστολόγιο', ώσπου κατάλαβα ότι εννοούσες καρα-λόγιο!


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2014)

Σήμερα ο «αφηρωισμένος νεκρός» κυκλοφόρησε με περιττά διαλυτικά (ας όψεται η ανακοίνωση του Υπουργείου), τα οποία βαρέθηκαν οι περισσότεροι αν όχι όλοι να αφαιρέσουν:

«Επομένως, αυτό το μνημείο αποτελεί μοναδική και πρωτότυπη σύνθεση ποικίλων χαρακτηριστικών. Είναι μια εξαιρετικά ακριβή κατασκευή, το κόστος της οποίας είναι προφανώς απίθανο να είχε αναληφθεί από ιδιώτη. Πιθανότατα, πρόκειται για μνημείο *αφηρωϊσμένου νεκρού*, δηλαδή, θνητού στον οποίον αποδόθηκαν λατρευτικές τιμές από την κοινωνία της εποχής του. Ο νεκρός ήταν εξέχουσα προσωπικότητα, καθώς μόνον έτσι εξηγείται η κατασκευή αυτού του μοναδικού ταφικού συγκροτήματος», αναφέρεται στην ανακοίνωση του υπουργείου Πολιτισμού.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/791670/ar...mfipolhs-odhgei-h-anakalyyh-toy-tafoy-me-osta


----------



## daeman (Nov 12, 2014)

...
Πόσα *πρωϊνός, *ζωϊκός, *Μωϋσής κ.τ.τ. έχω σφάξει στο γόνα, ακόμα κι από καλές πένες, δε λέγεται. Και *πιγκουΐνους.

Ήθελα να 'ξερα πώς νομίζουν ότι θα προφερόταν αν δεν έβαζαν διαλυτικά. «Προυνός», «ζοικός« ή «Μωφσής»; Και «πιγκο-υίνος»;
*Αφτοκρατορικός ή *αϋτοκρατορικός; 

Να μην πω τίποτα για τον πολιτισμό του *Υπωιργεΐου Υπογείου Υπουργείου τους μέσα.

Μπορεί να με πείτε υπερβολικό, αλλά αυτά είναι της πρώτης δημοτικού: 

—_Α_ και _ι _= _ε_, _ο_ και _ι_ = _ι_, _ε_ και _ι_ = _ι_. _Ω_ και _ι_ τι μας κάνει, παιδάκια; 
—Όι, όι, μάνα μ'.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 12, 2014)

Μήπως η αιτία των διαλυτικών είναι ο αυτόματος διορθωτής; Βαριέμαι να ενεργοποιώ τώρα τον διορθωτή στο office, αλλά ο διορθωτής του chrome στον οποίο γράφω θεωρεί λάθος το αφηρωισμός / αφηρωισμένος. Ε, μπορεί να είδε την κόκκινη υπογράμμιση η εκπρόσωπος τάφου και να σκέφτηκε «αφού είναι λάθος έτσι, διαλυτικά θα θέλει».


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 12, 2014)

Με αφορμή και αυτό που λέει ο Κώστας για το αφ- θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, αν υπάρχει κάποιο κριτήριο με το οποίο το ένα έχει θετική σημασία (αφηρωισμός) και το άλλο αρνητική ή αντίθετη από αυτό που σημαίνει το ουσιαστικό χωρίς το πρόθεμα (αφελληνισμός, αφαλάτωση). Με άλλα λόγια, πώς μας προέκυψαν στη γλώσσα αυτά; Ξέρω, δύσκολη απάντηση, αλλά αν ξέρει κάποιος εν συντομία, και μπορεί να μου ικανοποιήσει την περιέργεια, ας το κάνει. :)


----------



## pidyo (Nov 12, 2014)

H διάκριση δεν είναι ανάμεσα σε ένα θετικό και ένα αρνητικό απο-, αλλά ανάμεσα σε ένα απο- που δηλώνει την ομοίωση και ένα από- που δηλώνει το αντίθετό της. Αλλά αυτό δεν είναι σπάνιο φαινόμενο: πλάι στο στερητικό α- υπάρχει το επιτατικό α-.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 16, 2014)

Προσπερνώ το «αφηρωϊσμένοι», πάλι με τα αφορισμένα διαλυτικά, προσπερνώ και το εκτρωματικό «τον αναλλειμματικό τοίχο» -πρόκειται για λάθη που οφείλονται στον συντάκτη και όχι στον συνεντευξιαζόμενο-, για να μείνω σ' ένα ζήτημα ορολογίας κι ένα ζήτημα ουσίας στη νέα συνέντευξη του Μιχάλη Τιβέριου. 

Το πρώτο είναι ο περίβολος. Τυπικά έχει δίκιο να λέει ότι ο περίβολος πρέπει να έχει δύο όψεις, γι' αυτό και θα ήταν ορθότερο να μιλάμε για αναλημματικό τοίχο. Το ζήτημα είχε αποτελέσει και αντικείμενο δημόσιου καβγά του με την Περιστέρη σε ένα συνέδριο. Αλλά γεγονός είναι ότι όλοι μιλούν για περίβολο, κι είναι δύσκολο να αντιστρέψει κανείς το κλίμα τώρα. 

Το δεύτερο και ουσιαστικότερο είναι η ατάκα «Όλοι οι νεκροί ήταν αφηρωισμένοι στην αρχαιότητα». Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αν πρόκειται για κοπτορραπτική ή παρανόηση του συντάκτη, αλλά ως έχει η πρόταση αυτή είναι τελείως λανθασμένη. Ο θάνατος πράγματι μείωνε τις αποστάσεις μεταξύ κοινών θνητών και ηρώων / θεών σε όλη τη διάρκεια της αρχαιότητας. Ο αφηρωισμός όμως *όλων* των νεκρών ήταν ένα απολύτως προσδιορισμένο ιστορικά φαινόμενο, που αρχίζει να μαρτυρείται περί τα μέσα του δεύτερου προχριστιανικού αιώνα (το ξέρουμε από την επίκληση ἥρως που τότε αρχίζει να εμφανίζεται στα επιτύμβια, αλλά και από παραστάσεις νεκρών σε επιτύμβια ανάγλυφα ως θεών, παραστάσεις πάντως που έχουν δεχτεί και άλλες ερμηνείες). Ο «εκδημοκρατισμός» αυτός του αφηρωισμού είναι λοιπόν προϊόν μιας συγκεκριμένης ιστορικής περιόδου και δεν αλλάζει το γεγονός ότι σε πρωιμότερες περιόδους αφηρωίζεται μόνον ο εξαιρετικός για τον άλφα ή τον βήτα λόγο νεκρός, όχι οποιοσδήποτε νεκρός. Το γεγονός ότι για όλους τους νεκρούς γίνονται επιμνημόσυνες δεήσεις δεν σημαίνει σε καμιά περίπτωση ότι και παλιότερα όλοι οι νεκροί θεωρούνταν ήρωες.


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2014)

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ. Ποια είναι η εξήγηση για την επέκταση του αφηρωισμού στα ευρύτερα λαϊκά στρώματα;


----------



## pidyo (Nov 16, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ποια είναι η εξήγηση για την επέκταση του αφηρωισμού στα ευρύτερα λαϊκά στρώματα;


Δεν είναι λυμένο ζήτημα γιατί δεν έχουμε αρχαίες εξηγήσεις. Το gut feeling μου, που λένε και στο χωριό, είναι ότι σχετίζεται με την ευρύτερη σωτηριολογική στροφή της θρησκείας που αρχίζει να ανιχνεύεται τότε. Η εποχή αυτή, χονδρικά μετά την οριστική ρωμαϊκή επικράτηση στην ανατολή, αποτελεί τομή σε όλα τα πεδία: αλλάζει η σχέση και η ταύτιση του πολίτη με την πόλη, μεταβάλλονται οι εσωτερικοί πολιτικοί συσχετισμοί στις πόλεις, ξεφεύγει η ελίτ από τα όρια της πόλης, αλλάζουν οι κοινωνικοί συσχετισμοί του ευεργετισμού, αλλάζει η φιλοσοφία, εμφανίζονται ή μάλλον γίνονται δημοφιλέστερα νέα θρησκευτικά ρεύματα. Ορισμένοι, θέλοντας να καταστήσουν σαφέστερο μέσω της ακραίας υπερβολής το επιχείρημά τους, τοποθετούν τότε τις απαρχές της ύστερης αρχαιότητας.


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2014)

Σφαιρική και απολύτως ικανοποιητική η εξήγησή σου.


----------

